# Star Trek: Resurgence - Neues Game spielt nach TNG und Voyager, Telltale-Entwickler an Bord



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Dezember 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Resurgence - Neues Game spielt nach TNG und Voyager, Telltale-Entwickler an Bord*

					Die Dramatic Labs haben mit Star Trek: Resurgence ein neues Lizenzspiel angekündigt, das nach den Ereignissen von Star Trek: The Next Generation spielen soll. Hinter dem Game stecken ehemalige Telltale-Entwickler, bekannt durch The Walking Dead und Tales from the Borderlands. Die PC-Version erscheint im Epic Games Store.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Resurgence - Neues Game spielt nach TNG und Voyager, Telltale-Entwickler an Bord*


----------



## ΔΣΛ (10. Dezember 2021)

Das sind gute Neuigkeiten, wenn das Spiel in der Art von Elite Force ist, bin ich sofort dabei.
Hoffentlich ist das kein Onlinespiel, von denen haben wir mehr als genug.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das sind gute Neuigkeiten, wenn das Spiel in der Art von Elite Force ist, bin ich sofort dabei.


Elite Force war genial.


----------



## KaterTom (10. Dezember 2021)

Lieber Gott, lass es bitte gut werden! Ein neues Star Trek Spiel würde ich feiern!
 Das Pendant dazu - Star Wars - war nie so mein Fall.


----------



## Splatterpope (10. Dezember 2021)

Man beachte, dass das Spiel nicht im Kurtzman-Trek-Universum angesiedelt ist...


----------



## sfc (10. Dezember 2021)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Man beachte, dass das Spiel nicht im Kurtzman-Trek-Universum angesiedelt ist...


Das ist auch gut so. Damit besteht Hoffnung auf eine intelligente Geschichte.


----------



## RyzA (10. Dezember 2021)

KaterTom schrieb:


> Das Pendant dazu - Star Wars - war nie so mein Fall.


Ich mag beide Universen gleichermaßen.


----------



## Blackfirehawk (10. Dezember 2021)

Mhh 3rd Person .. weiß nicht

Ich hätte ja Bock auf n Star Trek egoshooter mit richtigen Multiplayer und Servern ..
So quasi n call of duty im im 24 Jahrhundert

Genügend wäffen und Gadgets von unterschiedlichen Rassen  würde es auf jedenfall geben.

Auch ein Borg Zombie Modus bietet sich an


----------



## Lexx (11. Dezember 2021)

> Telltale


Nach dem Artikel in der letzten PCGames - und meinen Erinnerungen nach -
sind das eher Leute die Adventures, Novels entwickeln.

Mit Egoshootern, FPS-, MMos etx. haben sich die eher nicht hervorgetan.

Klingt trotzdem gut. 
Ich mochte deren Teile.


----------



## Ganjafield (11. Dezember 2021)

Ich würde mich über jedes gute Star Trek Spiel sehr freuen. Allerdings sieht bei diesem Spiel jetzt schon die Grafik unglaublich altbackend und einfach nur  aus. Die Animationen sind absolut hölzern und gefühlt auf dem Level von Star Trek Armada.
Nach diesem comicartigen Star Trek Online jetzt wirklich schon wieder Sowas? 
Das wird garantiert schlecht und auf der Qualitätsstufe eines Mobilegames enden.
Gebt die Lizenz bitte endlich einem fähigen Entwickler!


----------



## sfc (11. Dezember 2021)

Ganjafield schrieb:


> Ich würde mich über jedes gute Star Trek Spiel sehr freuen. Allerdings sieht bei diesem Spiel jetzt schon die Grafik unglaublich altbackend und einfach nur  aus. Die Animationen sind absolut hölzern und gefühlt auf dem Level von Star Trek Armada.
> Nach diesem comicartigen Star Trek Online jetzt wirklich schon wieder Sowas?
> Das wird garantiert schlecht und auf der Qualitätsstufe eines Mobilegames enden.
> Gebt die Lizenz bitte endlich einem fähigen Entwickler!



Weil es ein kleines Studio mit Storyfokus ist, sind die automatisch unfähig?


----------



## HenneHuhn (11. Dezember 2021)

ΔΣΛ schrieb:


> Das sind gute Neuigkeiten, wenn das Spiel in der Art von Elite Force ist, bin ich sofort dabei.
> Hoffentlich ist das kein Onlinespiel, von denen haben wir mehr als genug.



Trailer gesehen? Das wird eher ein Dialog- und entscheidungsbasierter Walking Simulator mit ein paar eingestreuten Action-Sequenzen. 

Was halt auch besser zu Star Trek passt. Ich lasse mich überraschen. Und hurra, kein Kurtzmann-Kelvin-Dreck!


----------



## VeriteGolem (12. Dezember 2021)

Uah nicht son Telltale Scheißdreck mit QTEs, Kotzgrafik, kaum Inhalt und dann als Episodenformat.

Elite Force 3 von den Titanfall Machern.. Das nehm ich.


----------

